# spawning bettas through screen???



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

So I went to my aquarium club meeting and found a guy who will sell me a female halfmoon for 4 bucks! Yay! Finally! I also asked him how he spawned his bettas and he said he did it in a 2.5 with a screen across the tank. He said that he left the screen in and the female pushed her eggs through the screen in with the male and he fertilized them and blew them into the nest. WOW! I am hoping to try it, but I wanted to hear what you guys said about it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Somehow i just can't swallow that one...
but what difference does it make...even if it works ; you still aren't prepared......


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

lohachata said:


> Somehow i just can't swallow that one...
> but what difference does it make...even if it works ; you still aren't prepared......


What do you mean? Why don't you explain why?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ponera said:


> What do you mean? Why don't you explain why?


It's a very long and drawn-out story spanning several months past...


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

ooo haha yeah, you really don't want to get started on that one again... but I agree with loha. +1 loha!


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Betta man,

Are you familair with the mating ritual?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

when bettas spawn ; the "embrace" is a critical part of the mating ritual....no embrace...no mating..
do you really believe that the female is going to just slide up to that screen and push her eggs through to the male.......why do i find that so hard to believe....
hmmmmm...isn't it part of the boyscouts creed to always be prepared ??
Ponera.....yes...it is a bit of a long story.....and not sure if we really want to rehash that whole thing....lol


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Is it really that hard to do it the correct way? If you're not willing to work at proper introduction, then I would be concerned about your ability to take care of tons of baby bettas. Bettas are difficult fish to raise, especially as they become adults. You need a separate jar/container for every single male, and they can have quite large spawns.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

bml.....he has no intention of keeping the entire spawn.....he will only keep a few of the very best fry and then kill all of the rest...
but he is still not prepared.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ah planning on culling them.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

bettaman, I hate to start this all over again, but if you don't plan on doing something all the way, don't start at all. yeah, there is a saying that goes along the lines of "it's better to get one than none at all", but you'll see that it never mentions any fractions... Trying to skimp out on proper care and ALL of the responsibilities is doing it HALFWAY, and a half is a fraction.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

CA Cichlids are often spawned through screens to keep the pair from killing each other. But they don't hug.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

So loha, do you call a heated 20 gallon unprepared for keeping fry? Also I can float containers in the 20 gal. YES! I know how they embrace and the male picks the eggs up in his mouth and does different things depending on different species. And loha, a very few is VERY incorrect. I plan on keeping around 80 fry alive. If you are so wise, try predicting the fractions!!! My first spawn was with about 80 eggs so 130 fry right? lol go back to pre school! Not all will make it so down to 50 will stay alive. I can VERY easily sell the juvies or give them away to others and they will be pure halfmoons so that makes them easier to get rid of until I have a few left that I will show. Is it bad to try to keep the female from getting beat up? Have you noticed how I haven't been posting on this forum about my betta problems? Because I thought this would happen, but I thought you guys might have matured! my bad! thank you all for your quick reply. I have found a better place to learn about bettas. And did it EVER occur to you that not all the eggs would get fertilized??? Also I am planning on feeding them baby brine shrimp. SO CRUEL right? I am willing to introduce them correctly, but have you seen pics of my baby bettas? OBVIOUSLY it is not working. This guy owns a fish store and SELLS bettas at it. I just now realized why it has been so peaceful. Try guessing lol.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Betta man said:


> Because I thought this would happen, but I thought you guys might have matured! my bad!


:neutral:

Anyway, I just wanted to point one quick thing out. A 20 gallon is great, for the females, but there is little to no chance of you fitting 25 or more jars of male bettas in that tank. You mentioned you were going to float the jars in there, but they are unlikely to fit.

People are not trying to rip on you here. They just don't want you to make a grave mistake and be unprepared for the large spawns that bettas have. You can't cull the fish until they mature, because they wont have their colors. If you can't get rid of them before they mature, you need to find a jar for every single male fish. It's simple logic. The fact of the matter is, that you are unprepared, but unwilling to accept it. If you don't want to hear the truth, don't ask the questions. You will learn soon enough by making those same mistakes.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

this kind of reminds me of my oldest stepson....he has always hated tomatoes....but he loved spaghetti with tomato sauce ; even though he insisted there were no tomatoes in it..
and he used lots and lots of catsup...insisted there were no tomatoes in it either..
one day i handed him a bottle of catsup and told him to read the ingredients list.....he read off every single ingredient except for "tomatoes"...when i pointed out the word "tomatoes" to him he insisted that the word wasn't there.....

yep....i most definitely goin back to pre-school...gonna try to learn how to count an everthin...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes...i call a heated 20 gallon tank unprepared.....
what if your bettas lay 400 eggs...and you wind up with 300 fry......most likely about 100 of them will be males...
that means you have only one 20 gallon tank to house 200 females and no place to house the 100 males...
like i said before...you are totally unprepared....
i would love to see you succeed at breeding your bettas....i have told you that before.. but for some reason you keep insisting that i am wrong about how it is done.....
i don't own a shop ; but i have one in my basement...lol


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

bmb I wasn't talking about you lol. You are not the problem. loha, I hate tomatoes too!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

here is something I read "Culling means to kill. All professional breeders are willing to cull fry that are weak, deformed, or have poor finnage, form or color. That is how they're lines stay so strong and healthy, they only keep the ones alive that are problem free." 
"A Proper sized grow out tank for the fry (10 gallon minimum)" I also have a 5 gallon and a 2 gal and a bunch of bowls. I WILL Be spawning raising the fry in the SUMMER and have a 30 gallon pond outside and also have a bunch of 5 gallon buckets. I would say that you could keep 100 fry to around 3 months old in a 20 gallon with daily water changes.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

What will you be putting the males in? 2 aquariums and a bunch of bowls probably wont be enough. Betta breeders usually go and buy a large case of canning jars. If I were you, I would go out and buy at least 5 of these to be safe.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks! there are plenty of people who will give me pickle jars.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I cut the tops off of 2 and 3 litre soda bottles. That way I don't have to worry about breaking anything glass.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

that's smart! I think I'll try that.


----------

